# ID Needed



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

First glance I said Pacu but obviously not Looks like _P.Denti, careospinus, P. maculipinnis P. striolatus_.. What do you guys think?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

looks like dents to me... p. denticulata


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> joedizzlempls Posted Today, 11:15 AM
> looks like dents to me... p. denticulata


Yes.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dents for sure


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

OH DAMN....better call the "dent doctor"


----------

